# Tune-FRM-Cup in Bergisch Gladbach/Bensberg



## Stefan_SIT (14. November 2007)

A bisserl falsches Forum, jedoch sicher für alle hier interessant:
Tune-FRM-Cup in Bergisch Gladbach/Bensberg

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2007)

Cool  

Ich hoffe mal auf rege Teilnahme aller KFLer, Snowflakes, Tomburger, SITler  usw. 


Das Berg im Cup-Namen kommt übrigens nicht von Bergisch Gladbach sondern hat was mit Löchern zu tun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> Ich hoffe mal auf rege Teilnahme aller KFLer, Snowflakes, Tomburger, SITler  usw.
> 
> ...




Löchern? Ich dachte mit Bikes, Berg-Bikes?!


----------



## Solanum (15. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Löchern? Ich dachte mit Bikes, Berg-Bikes?!



ja genau richtig!!! Löcher eben.....


----------



## Postmann (15. November 2007)

Ja, das find ich geil das der tune-frm-cup jetzt in BGL fährt!!

Aber kannst Du auch sagen wo???

Gruß
Micha (ex Gladbacher)


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ja, das find ich geil das der tune-frm-cup jetzt in BGL fährt!!
> 
> Aber kannst Du auch sagen wo???
> 
> ...



Ich hatte Frank Dörich vom KTT-MTB am 20.10. während meines FTK getroffen und wir haben uns kurz über den Cup unterhalten wg. Austausch und Zusammenarbeit. Ich hatte es so verstanden, als ob die Strecke am Lerbacher Schloss durch die Hardt (bzw. Lerbacher Wald) führt.
Die KTT-MTB Leute hatten wohl massive Probleme mit der Genehmigung.
Kannst ja mal den Sven Grosser anmailen und nach dem Streckenverlauf fragen.

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. November 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ja, das find ich geil das der tune-frm-cup jetzt in BGL fährt!!
> Aber kannst Du auch sagen wo???


Die Aussage des Herrn, der nicht nur bekannt ist für sensiblen Umgang mit realen Namen und Funktionen hier im Web, stimmt grob. In den nächsten Tagen gibt es eine Pressemitteilung, in der die Details bekanntgegeben werden.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Die Aussage des Herrn, der nicht nur bekannt ist für sensiblen Umgang mit realen Namen und Funktionen hier im Web, stimmt grob. In den nächsten Tagen gibt es eine Pressemitteilung, in der die Details bekanntgegeben werden.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan





Na, dann schau mal auf die KTT-MTB Website, da gibts dann auch noch von jedem Sportler ein Foto dazu. Es war übrigens kein Geheimtreffen.


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2007)

Warum verziehst Du Dich nicht einfach wieder in den Untergrund und lässt den Bikern hier eine Plattform, die sich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken beschäftigen mal ein Rennen zu fahren?

Und spar Dir weitere Kommentare!


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Die Aussage des Herrn, der nicht nur bekannt ist für sensiblen Umgang mit realen Namen und Funktionen hier im Web, stimmt grob. In den nächsten Tagen gibt es eine Pressemitteilung, in der die Details bekanntgegeben werden.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Stimmt grob ist extrem geschönt  

Solanum und ich sind letztens mit Frank & Co. zur Strecke gefahren.

- Massive Probleme gab's keine; Eher das Gegenteil!  
- Die angeblichen Gespräche hat juchhu wahrscheinlich im Vollrausch mit sich selber geführt. Vielmehr hat er einen _sehr seltsamen Eindruck _hinterlassen, um da mal Interpretationsspielraum zu lassen ...  
- Partner der Veranstaltungen sind/werden wohl Andere auch wenn juchhu gerne suggerieren möchte er hätte da was mit zu tun  


Danke!


----------



## juchhu (15. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Stimmt grob ist extrem geschönt
> 
> Solanum und ich sind letztens mit Frank & Co. zur Strecke gefahren.
> 
> ...



 Wieder nicht dabei gewesen, aber rumlabbern.
Ich suggeriere hier gar nicht. Ich/Wir haben mit dem Cup (bisher) nicht zu tun. Frank hatte mich lediglich auf eine möglich Repräsentanz auf dem Expo-Gelände angesprochen.
Alles weitere wird direkt mit Sven Grosser geklärt.
So, Thema durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> So, Thema durch.




Ja, schon länger


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ja, das find ich geil das der tune-frm-cup jetzt in BGL fährt!!
> 
> Aber kannst Du auch sagen wo???
> 
> ...



Wir können uns ja mal an der Saaler Mühle treffen und fahren da mal hin?


----------



## Tommy B. (15. November 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wieder nicht dabei gewesen, aber rumlabbern.
> Ich suggeriere hier gar nicht. Ich/Wir haben mit dem Cup (bisher) nicht zu tun. Frank hatte mich lediglich auf eine möglich Repräsentanz auf dem Expo-Gelände angesprochen.
> Alles weitere wird direkt mit Sven Grosser geklärt.
> So, Thema durch.




... ohne zu wissen, worum es in der Sache geht, aber: Wenn ich ernsthaft Mitglieder für meinen Verband gewinnen wollte, würde ich mein öffentliches auftreten etwas bewusster gestalten ...


----------



## Beach90 (15. November 2007)

Expo Area am Kreishaus klingt nach viel Publikum..freue mich schon auf die veranstaltung =)


----------



## wogru (16. November 2007)

bin auch schon gespannt auf den Streckenverlauf. Wenn ich Zeit habe könnte ich ein kleines HC-Filmchen davon machen


----------



## Postmann (16. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja mal an der Saaler Mühle treffen und fahren da mal hin?


 
Danke für das Angebot komme gern drauf zurück. Aber erst Anfang 2008. Hab erst langsam mit dem Training begonnen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> bin auch schon gespannt auf den Streckenverlauf. Wenn ich Zeit habe könnte ich ein kleines HC-Filmchen davon machen


Soweit ich weiß, hast du mit Frank doch schon darüber gesprochen?!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (16. November 2007)

Richtig, auch über GPS-Daten !! Jetzt muss es nur noch trocken und schön werden dann könnte ich mal durch den Wald düsen. Idealerweise fehlt z.Z. das Laub an den Bäumen, da könnte der Film von der Helligkeit besser werden.


----------



## fdheidkamp (16. November 2007)

Jetzt die Stimme dessen, der wirklich Bescheid weiß. Nach dem ich nun endlich einmal angemeldet bin. Ich freue mich mit den Vereinskollegen, daß wir es nun geschafft haben ein Rennen zu organisieren und freuen uns über den bisher schon erfolgten Zuspruch. Mit der offiziellen Veröffentlichung in der Presse müssen wir noch 1-2 Wochen warten, da wir dann alles komplett darstellen möchten; auch im Rahmen des Cups! Bitte berücksichtigt, daß es  Streckenabschnitte gibt die offiziell nur zu Reitzwecken freigegeben sind, und auch nur für das Rennen somit genehmigt sind. Also bitte wenn Ihr bald  mehr über die Strecke erfahrt, immer an die allgemein gültigen Regeln halten. Bitte !! Das zum Thema Streckenverlauf. Aber es gibt neben den eingezeichneten Reitwegen nahezu immer parallele Wege die dann auch für das Training genutzt werden können, sodaß die Runden schon ersichtlich sind. Es wird bestimmt ein tolles Event an dem alle die Mitwirken möchten herzlich eingeladen sind, vor allem Fahrer und Fahrerinnen !! Denn von den Teilnehmern haben alle etwas. Wir freuen uns. Und über Sponsoren oder andere Dinge muß man sich keine Gedanken machen. VG Frank


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (16. November 2007)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich ernsthaft Mitglieder ... gewinnen wollte, würde ich mein öffentliches auftreten etwas bewusster gestalten ...


Warum meinst Du, sollte jemand, der mindestens fünf Jahre inn dieser Form auftritt, seine Persönlichkeit plötzlich ändern...?


----------



## Marc B (16. November 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> bin auch schon gespannt auf den Streckenverlauf.



potential hat das gebiet ja sehr viel. die jungs werden bestimmt etwas feines auf die beine stellen. kannst dann ja bei frost filmen, dann bleibt die kamera matschfrei


----------



## wogru (20. November 2007)

Ich positioniere die Kamera unter der Jacke dann bleibt sie auch matschfrei und zickt wegen der Kälte weniger rum  Streckverlauf kann man dann ja raushören


----------



## fdheidkamp (20. November 2007)

Aber die Linse lässt Du unter Jacke schon frei oder ? Jungs ich sehe schon das wird ein tolles Event, wenn alle so interessiert und engagiert sind wie Ihr, dann sollte es auch passen.  Bekommen wir auch ein wenig Orga Hilfe  z.Bsp. Streckenposten ? Das wäre toll; es gibt auch Geschenke dafür. Bis bald.  Wenn Ihr einmal Samstags Lust habt um 14 Uhr zu fahren dann einfach an der Eissporthalle in Refrath vorbeischauen.
Gruß Frank
www.ktt-mtb.de


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin heute mal die Strecke abgefahren.





Da der Streckenverlauf ja vorab veröffentlicht worden ist, spricht wohl nichts dagegen den GPS-Track hier zu veröffentlichen, ist sonst was mühselig den Weg zu finden. Und nein, ich fahre nicht mit. 
Das Gewicht von dem GPS-Gerät kann man sich dann beim Rennen sparen.  

*ALLE ANGABEN OHNE GEWÄHR!*
Wer noch Fehler findet kann sie mir ja melden.
Falls es nicht passt kann ein Mod ja den Beitrag löschen.


----------



## fdheidkamp (4. Mai 2008)

HINWEIS WICHTIG: Falls ihr die Strecke der Beschreibung nach abfahren wollt, REITWEGE SIND TABU! Bitte verhaltet euch zivilisiert und gefährdet niemanden! Falls etwas passieren sollte, kann uns die Genehmigung auch wieder entzogen werden!

Die Veranstalter


----------



## fdheidkamp (4. Mai 2008)

*ALLE ANGABEN OHNE GEWÄHR!*
Wer noch Fehler findet kann sie mir ja melden.
Falls es nicht passt kann ein Mod ja den Beitrag löschen.[/QUOTE]

Es ist ein Fehler drin, ab Punkt 124 wird nicht geradeaus gefahren sondern links abgebogen Richtung Punkt 181, also diesen Part .d.h. die zweite Hälfte sozusagen, genau andersherum als angegeben.
Und ab Punkt 125 dann folgerichtig links abgebogen Richtung Punkt 182 !!??
Na alles verstanden ?

VG Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Danke für die Hinweise.
Ich hatte mich schon über die "komischen" Trails aka Reitwege gewundert.
Ich fahre normalerweise auch keine Reitwege nur fand ich keine Alternative.

Die Tour hatte ich mir spontan überlegt, habe mir den Plan ausgedruckt, grob mit Magic Maps vorgeplant aufs GPS geladen und war losgefahren. Alles innerhalb einer Stunde.

Das man die Reitwege nicht fahren sollte habe ich erst später gelesen. Sorry!

Danke für die Korrekturhinweise. 
Dann fährt man den schönen Trail an dem Denkmal ja hoch?  
Ihr seit ja echt fies.   

Nachdem ich mir die Strecke angesehen hatte war ich noch eine andere Strecke durch die Hardt gefahren.
Wenn es nicht regnet werde ich mir die Rennen gerne ansehen. Ich weis auch schon wo.  
Wünsche allen viel Spaß.

Edit: den Track habe ich mal überarbeitet.


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet werde ich mir die Rennen gerne ansehen. Ich weis auch schon wo.




Denk mal am Denkmal?


----------



## fdheidkamp (15. Mai 2008)

Da gibt es auch etwas zu trinken !!!!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch etwas zu trinken !!!!
> 
> Gruß Frank



Am Denkmal?

Für mich bitte Weizenbier  ...


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Denk mal am Denkmal?





franki_heiki schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch etwas zu trinken !!!!
> Gruß Frank



Hallo Michael, Hallo Frank,
wie? Am Denkmal gibt es was zu trinken?
Der Ort wäre ideal dafür.

Dann könnte ich es mir Überlegen und auch mal dahin kommen.  

@Delgado
Wann startest du?
Ich werde nicht den ganzen Tag an der Strecke stehen.
Aber wenn du fährst würde ich mir das gerne ansehen.

Ich habe vor mir so 1-2Rennen an der Strecke anzusehen und mich dann am Kreishaus in der "GL-adiatoren Arena" umzusehen.

@Frank,
werden die Wege für die "normalen Besucher" gesperrt?
Wie ist das geregelt? Auf der X-Hardt Seite konnte ich nix zu dem Thema finden.

Wäre sicher auch für andere interessant zu erfahren. Es sollen ja keine Rennen gestört werden, von anderen Fahrradfahrern und Spaziergängern.
Nicht alle die in die Hardt kommen, werden von dem Rennen wissen. 

Da ich ja an der Strecke gucken möchte, habe ich mir einen "Schleichweg"   durch die Hardt gesucht und werde eure X-Hardt-Strecke "nur" 2x kreuzen, was sich bei der Ausdehnung ja nicht vermeiden läst ohne ganz aus dem Wald zu fahren.  An der "GL-adiatoren Arena" sieht man ja nicht so viel.


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2008)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> @Delgado
> Wann startest du?
> Ich werde nicht den ganzen Tag an der Strecke stehen.
> Aber wenn du fährst würde ich mir das gerne ansehen.



Starte um 13:30 Uhr so wie Einige aus dem Dunstkreis hier  ... Stefan SIT, Konfuzius, Specialisiert, Anfaenger64, Postmann, .....

Wg. Streckenbegehung:

In der Regel verhält es sich so, dass die Strecke befahren und begangen werden kann *unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, dass dort Rennen stattfinden*. Heißt, man ist ständig auf plötzlich auftauchende Rennfahrer gefasst   und macht unverzüglich Platz. 

Gruß & bis zum Renntag

Micha


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Mai 2008)

ich bin auch um 13:30H am Start 

wird wohl aber mein einzigstes Rennen der Serie bleiben, sonst fahre ich wenn den IXS NRW Cup


----------

